# Leopard Gecko Vision



## floyjoy (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello,

I have recently got my first leopard gecko a couple of days ago and am worried about his vision. He is a five month old male and was purchased from my local Pets at Home store. Since Wednesday he has settled into his new home well and seems to be happy. This morning he started eating for the first time and again this evening - having about five crickets each time. The only problem that concerns me is that the gecko doesn't seem to be able to see the crickets - even when they are moving slow or fast - or if they are very close by. He didn't realise a cricket was right underneath his head for minutes and minutes.

Apparently a test to check blindness is to put the gecko in a completely dark surrounding and then flash a light around the gecko. The pupils should pupils constrict and when I tried this with my gecko they did. He hasn't got a problem noticing some movement from me and has no problem finding his way around the enclosure but he often puts his nose to the ground - perhaps to try and follow the scent of the crickets? Even then he quite often goes in the wrong direction etc.

Many thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## Bio (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello,

it is good that the gecko is eating well, my question would be how does he feed if he is not able to see the food items?

One of my albino geckos has not the best sight, but I simply thong feeding him, which works well for both of us. The fact of the reduced sight might be due to it being an albino. 

I am not sure what morph your gecko is, but if he is an albino, his sensitive eyes might have got damaged at the shop if exposed to bright light.

But as long as he is feeding well I would not worry to much.

Hope everything goes well


----------

